# New Tv



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi everybody,

I am looking at a new tv a 2003 Ford F-350 PSD Crew Cab. I know it's way overkill but the price cant be beat. Anyway I am looking for some advice from other PSD owners as what to look out for and if any problems they have had. It has 70K miles I know the previous owner and he has all of the service records so I am comfortabe it has not been abused.

It has spend a majority of it's life towing though.

Let me hear the good and bad. It also has a Banks exhaust system and cold air intake as well as an Edge power programer.

Jeff


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

The 03 6.0 PSDs did have their share of problems. I have been avoiding that year in my everlasting "quest for the psd". However, it seemed that you either go a really good one, or a REALLY bad one. I know people who have had both. If you know the owner and know that the truck has been faithful, I say go for it!

One good thing about the truck doing alot of towing so far is that it is most likely broken in. It took my father in law over 100K to break in his Cummins because he only tows a 4500# boat about three times a year.

If everything checks out, I say take the plunge and never look back!

Sidewinder


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I agree with sidewinder. The '03 models were the ones with the most problems but I have friends as well with those trucks that have had no issues.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

The 03's with the 6.0 kind of scare me. However, if it is an early 03, it would have the 7.3 in it. Also, does it have pillar gauges?? It would concern me that the guy has all the things added to make it go fast and race, but not the gauges to make sure you shut it down before it hurts the truck.

Overall though, the PSD is the way to go for sure!!!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

It is the 6.0L it does have the pilar guages i should not say guages it all in a digital readout on the unit. Pyro, boost ect. Here is the thing on this truck I dont want a hunk of junk, I dont need a 1 ton with dual wheels either but I can pick this truck up for a song. Around 20K I take advice from everyone who has delt with these trucks before. A great buy now does not mean a great buy later when I can camp cause it's in the shop.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

A 2003 6.0 with 70k for 20K is a great deal here in Colorado, I don't know what they are going for in your neck of the woods, the 20k price would have me wondering about the truck, also being a 2003 with only 70k it should still have a warranty up to 5 years/100k. If the warranty has been voided that means the owner did some mod's to the truck that are not approved by Ford, and I would want to know what was done, and that could lead to the great price.

After market guages are a good thing even on a stock truck, nothing better than knowing whats going on with the motor & tranny while towing.

If you want more info on what to look for when buying a used PSD check out this web site there is a ton of info for you to search on.

www.fordtrucks.com. and check out the 6.0 threads.

P.S. I agree with Grunt if it was a 7.3 I would be looking very hard at this truck.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I am not a ford owner, but lots of my buddies have them. Most of them put a boost controller and had trans problems. Take the vin to a ford dealer ask about its past service. They can tell you everything about its warranty history..


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I just went through this very same ordeal, but with an early build '04 6.0 PSD. I used the web site listed in another post extensively. If the reflashes have been done on schedule, and the other recalls have been performed, there shouldn't be a problem. I would be more concerned about what mod's have been done to the truck outside of gauges.

Ford warranties all internally lubed parts in the PSD's to 100,000 miles, unless there have been unapproved modifications. Not sure if a cold air intake, or the Banks exhaust system would void that or not. Does just have and exhaust system, or an exhaust brake also?

Good luck with the search.

Tim


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

jlbabb28 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am looking at a new tv a 2003 Ford F-350 PSD Crew Cab.
> 
> ...


Jeff,

Now . . . . where are you located? Because, if you don't want it, for that price I'll take it.









Scott


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I just went through this very same ordeal, but with an early build '04 6.0 PSD. I used the web site listed in another post extensively. If the reflashes have been done on schedule, and the other recalls have been performed, there shouldn't be a problem. I would be more concerned about what mod's have been done to the truck outside of gauges.
> 
> Ford warranties all internally lubed parts in the PSD's to 100,000 miles, unless there have been unapproved modifications. Not sure if a cold air intake, or the Banks exhaust system would void that or not. Does just have and exhaust system, or an exhaust brake also?
> 
> ...


The dealer told me yesterday I couldn't add any aftermarket stuff to mine if I wanted to keep the warranty. He also said they'll tell you that you can restore factory settings but what they don't tell you is it keeps the other setting in there as well. I'm not touching mine until 100k.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

WELL all of his equipment was added by Ford at the dealership, and yes it does haul a** with all that stuff. My main issue is the fact that it's the first year 6.0L and yes issues have been had by others.

Now as far as the price it is almost to good to be true, but it is a frind of mine and the deal for only me type of thing, guy has more money than sense.

Warrenty still in effect with Ford and fully transferable. I think we might have a new TV. Also has a 91 gallon fuel cell in the bed talk about range I could pull the OB to a east coast run and never stop for fuel.

Thanks for all of the insight


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> He also said they'll tell you that you can restore factory settings but what they don't tell you is it keeps the other setting in there as well. I'm not touching mine until 100k.


I read something about that on the FTE forum, but I believe it stated that was on the later models only, not the '03-'04s. Anyway, if the dealership installed it all, then maybe the dealership will warranty it if need be.

By the way, usually, ANY modification to anything will void a warranty, including things like adding a vent cover to your Outback, if the dealer wants to make a big deal about it. If the dealer doesn't tell Ford the vehicle was mod'ed, Ford won't know, and the dealer will get paid for the work.

I added an aux. transmission cooler, and a transmission temp gauge to my Avalanche, both things could void the warranty, but I still had warranty work done on it afterwards. It all depends on the dealer.

I'd go for it. Good luck with the new truck.









Tim


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

I have an '03 6.0 and love it. It's in our Excursion. So far, I haven't had a lick of trouble with it. We bought it last year with 11,000 miles on it. We paid aroud $34,000 and I thought we had a great deal. I have gone through a couple of recalls to have the computer reflashed but that about all....

Bob


----------



## jad1503 (Apr 27, 2006)

I have a 03 6.0 in my Excursion and have had no problems.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

keeper18 said:


> We have several 03 and 04 6 litre PSD's at work, and have had ALOT of trouble with them. Two engines replaced outright, lots of turbo problems, sensors, etc. The worst part is, they are so bloody hard to work on as well. This is something to think about, cuz the harder it is to work on, the more expensive it's gonna be to fix it when it is off warranty.
> 
> Randy
> 
> ...


Do you have any newer '05 or '06 models and are they having any problems?


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I bought my new 2006 F350 PSD truck last Wed. To be safe opted for the extended warranty.

Note: The new 2007 PSD will only run on ultra low sulfur diesel, 2006 and prior will run on any diesel. I like more options with the 2006.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a sweet TV...I say GET IT!!!


----------

